# physiotherapist in Limassol



## pvep (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello expats in Limassol! Can anyone recommend a UK trained and qualified Physiotherapist who is willing to do home visits?
We live in Episkopi village, just outside Limassol, and would be very grateful for any advice on this subject.
Many thanks.


----------



## Pek (Oct 12, 2012)

pvep said:


> Hello expats in Limassol! Can anyone recommend a UK trained and qualified Physiotherapist who is willing to do home visits?
> We live in Episkopi village, just outside Limassol, and would be very grateful for any advice on this subject.
> Many thanks.


Hi, I don't know if it is too late but there is a very good UK trained Physiotherapist in Limassol. He's name is Andreas Teklos phone no 97777277. I am not sure if he does home visits but you can ask. Recommended. I hope this helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The original post is over 18 months old so I would imagine it is a bit late


----------

